# How True.....



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Travelling by taxi to Ain Shams a couple of weeks ago, I could not believe my eyes when I read this on the roof of a taxi in front.....
My driver asked why I was taking the pic. with my mobile, and when I explained to
him, he also thought it was priceless....:clap2:
Click on the pic to enlarge......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Travelling by taxi to Ain Shams a couple of weeks ago, I could not believe my eyes when I read this on the roof of a taxi in front.....
> My driver asked why I was taking the pic. with my mobile, and when I explained to
> him, he also thought it was priceless....:clap2:
> Click on the pic to enlarge......




I can't make it out, what does it say?


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I can't make it out, what does it say?



Won't it enlarge...

Just double-click on the thumbnail.....

It says "No Brains"....... :clap2:


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Could be that the Taxi driver driving this Taxi has NO BRAINS , His Brains are empty


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

At least he did admit it :lol:

I once saw a guy, mid 50's most probably, driving what I hoped to be his TEEN son's private car........On the back glass, a huge poster said "Fu*k the system" in English :lol:


If you could read Arabic you could have much more fun reading what's written on "micro buses" and trucks though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw written in English

Single doesn't always mean available..

I stole it and posted it on my facebook and my msn/skype in the hope that it might stop some of these crazy men from contacting me 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I saw written in English
> 
> Single doesn't always mean available..
> 
> ...


Use an ID that doesn't include your name, gender, or any other personal stuff, most preferably an ID using a guy's name, works magic with my female friends 

But it could cause another hassle, but this time will be with crazy gay guys :lol:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Use an ID that doesn't include your name, gender, or any other personal stuff, most preferably an ID using a guy's name, works magic with my female friends
> 
> But it could cause another hassle, but this time will be with crazy gay guys :lol:


not sure many of your friends would be able to find you with a guys name (if you are female), which kind of defeats the purpose of facebook....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Use an ID that doesn't include your name, gender, or any other personal stuff, most preferably an ID using a guy's name, works magic with my female friends
> 
> But it could cause another hassle, but this time will be with crazy gay guys :lol:




DG you are missing the point... I should not have to hide these things from pervy guys.. they are the ones at fault not me, and take a guess where they all come from?

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Beatle said:


> not sure many of your friends would be able to find you with a guys name (if you are female), which kind of defeats the purpose of facebook....


Well, for MSN and Skype, I'm sure there are many ways to give people your new ID, as for networking and so on, I'm not that good with the bloody Facebook thing but I believe that you can set it so that no one can send you a message or view your pics unless they're on your list, so no problem in there, I guess


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> DG you are missing the point... I should not have to hide these things from pervy guys.. they are the ones at fault not me, and take a guess where they all come from?
> 
> Maiden


I didn't miss the point but I just think the whole thing isn't worth it, you shouldn't be the one hiding but it's a less hassle than having to deal with their [email protected], the thing that I've learned more than anything in here in Egypt is that sometimes somethings/some people are definitely NOT WORTH THE HASSLE :lol:

Besides.........That's what's the GREAT "DELETE" option on MSN and Skype was made for, and I just LOVE it when they ask "Do you want to block this contact before deleting him/her?" 

And the guess?! I don't need to guess, I know they're all coming from Europe, specially the UK :lol:


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

New to these forums. But not new to Egypt! (Been here just over 5 years)

Reguarding the facebook thing I found the same issue. However all I did was change my network to London (since I'm from UK anyway) and bingo it stopped! Suited me fine. After a while the 'hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii' and 'hello my queen' things get a little to much!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

That's because his brains are probably in his trousers


----------

